# Verlauf Router



## LiquidCenTi (15. August 2012)

Guten Abend,
Da ich momentan auf dem Router eines Hotels Surfe würde mich interessieren ob die Seiten die ich besuche irgendwo aufgezeichnet werden. Ich kann ja im Browser den Verlauf löschen, aber reicht das? Wird mein surf verlauf noch woanders gespeichert?


----------



## X54C (15. August 2012)

Hi,
Hört sich illigal an aber naja 
Man wird garantiert nicht gucken was du da (so wie sich das anhört) an Musik und Filmen runter lädst oder anschaust. Problematisch wird es dann wenn das Hotel eine Klage kriegt wegen illigalen ..... Was auch immer dann können die gucken welche MAC Adresse das WLAN zu diesem Zeitpunkt genutzt hat.

Damit wäre im Falle einer Klage der Kläger wieder im Zugzwang, der den Verursacher des Misbrauchs spezifizieren müsste, was meist nicht möglich ist, da häufig nur IP-Adressen geloggt werden. 


ALSO: Nein, dein Verlauf wird nicht aufgezeichnet oder beobachtet sondern nur die Zeit wann du mit dein Laptop im Internet warst.

Hoffe ich konnte die Helfen


----------



## LiquidCenTi (15. August 2012)

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort. Gut da bin ich ja beruhigt. Ist es den zuhause auf so ? Kann irgenwie gesehen was ich im Internet mache? Es gibt da so ein program mir ist grad der Name entfallen. kann man damit den Surf verlauf löschen?


----------



## buxtehude (15. August 2012)

meinst du den browser verlauf? welchen browser nutzt du?


----------



## LiquidCenTi (15. August 2012)

Also ich hab Firefox aber ich meine etwas tiefer also nicht nur verlauf sondern naja wie soll ich sagen gibt es router oder modem verlauf oder sowas? :S


----------



## buxtehude (15. August 2012)

den wirst du nicht löschen können, da er vom/beim provider aufgezeichnet wird, was aber nichts heißen muss (s.o.).


----------



## Jimini (15. August 2012)

X54C schrieb:


> ALSO: Nein, dein Verlauf wird nicht aufgezeichnet oder beobachtet sondern nur die Zeit wann du mit dein Laptop im Internet warst.


 Mich würde interessieren woher du diese Informationen nimmst. Woher weißt du, dass das Hotel nicht einen cachenden Proxy betreibt, der nebenbei noch loggt? Das Hotel kann so ziemlich alles an Daten abgreifen, was über deren Leitung geht - vorausgesetzt, man tunnelt oder verschlüsselt nicht. 
Eine eindeutige Auskunft kann daher hier niemand geben, da muss man schon beim Hotel anfragen. Aber die werden für sowas ja sicherlich eine Nutzungsordnung haben.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Silent12 (17. August 2012)

Jedes Datenpaket, dass über deren Router gesendet wird können diese im Normalfall auslesen, obwohl ich kein Hotel kenne, welches dies tut.
Was aber schon interressanter ist, ist dass jeder andere Client des Routers mit Freeware-Tools per ARP-Spoofing sich ebenso alle deine Datenpakete beschaffen kann  

Gruß
Tim


----------



## Jimini (17. August 2012)

Silent12 schrieb:


> Was aber schon interressanter ist, ist dass jeder andere Client des Routers mit Freeware-Tools per ARP-Spoofing sich ebenso alle deine Datenpakete beschaffen kann


 
Dazu ist streng genommen nicht mal ARP-Spoofing notwendig - jeder Client im selben WLAN kann, wenn sein WLAN-Adapter im Promiscuous Mode läuft, alle Daten in Reichweite "mitschneiden". Mit Wireshark und ähnlichen Sniffern kann man diese dann wunderbar analysieren. Deswegen sollte man solche öffentlichen Netze mindestens verschlüsselte Verbindungen (für HTTPS gibt es für Firefox beispielsweise das Addon "HTTPS Everywhere"), besser aber einen VPN-Tunnel nutzen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## LiquidCenTi (17. August 2012)

Silent12 schrieb:
			
		

> Jedes Datenpaket, dass über deren Router gesendet wird können diese im Normalfall auslesen, obwohl ich kein Hotel kenne, welches dies tut.
> Was aber schon interressanter ist, ist dass jeder andere Client des Routers mit Freeware-Tools per ARP-Spoofing sich ebenso alle deine Datenpakete beschaffen kann
> 
> Gruß
> Tim



Und kann man alte Datenpakete irgendwie löschen, wie den Browserverlauf?


----------



## Timsu (17. August 2012)

Das sind keine alten Datenpakete, das wird Live mitgeschnitten.
Für den Netzwerkbetreiber ist es ein sehr leichtes deine angesurften Websiten mitzuschneiden, indem er wie schon gesagt einen transparenten Proxy betreibt, etwas komplizierter, aber in meinen Augen auch besorgniserregender ist das mitschneiden über WLAN.


Die einzige Abhelfende Möglichkeit ist deinen Traffic zu tunneln.


----------



## Jimini (17. August 2012)

LiquidCenTi schrieb:


> Und kann man alte Datenpakete irgendwie löschen, wie den Browserverlauf?


 Dazu müsstest du schon Zugriff auf das System haben, über welches deine Daten laufen - ob das nun ein Router, ein Proxy oder ein Notebook ist, welches deine Daten mitliest. 

MfG Jimini


----------

